# Comment envoyer un mail à tous mes contacts ?



## Jluc_71 (30 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,
Je suis nouveau par ici et je cherche comment envoyer un mail à tous mes contacts sans devoir taper tous les noms.
J'ai essayé de chercher comment faire, mais les explications que j'ai trouvé ne sont plus valable car l'appli contacts à changé
Pouvez vous m'aider?
Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (31 Octobre 2014)

tu crées un groupe dans ton carnet ( contact.app) et une fois groupe crée tu selectionnes le nom du groupe  , et  clic droit " envoyer  un email"

MAIS
Tu risques d'avoir les envois BLOQUES

mesure   anti spam classique :  limite des nombres de destinataires

(limite variable selon services et evidemment ils ne le disent pas pour ne pas aider les spammeurs

la limite est selon service entre 10-15 et 20-30

solution
créer des petits groupes ou listes de distribution pour envois étalés dans le temps
(expliqué dans l'aide contact)


----------

